# The current "zombie" danger - story thus far



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

Please review











I don't want to be alarmist, and I wish I had more info to share, but, if you look into the zombie virus in Africa, and think of that as a possible first stage of this virus, and consider that it might have been brought here for possible weapon research, and you consider that the lady doctor that is the worlds expert on this virus has her lab only a few blocks away from the original Miami attack... It's impossible not to worry and to get prepared.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Is it just me or are these links not working?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cengasser said:


> Is it just me or are these links not working?


wow, wish that I had been that lucky...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

TraumaHawk2011 said:


> Please review
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...youtu.be&feature=youtu.be&v=gzRJVtNjJlw&gl=US
> 
> ...


I don't believe it's caused by a virus. I believe it's caused by drug use.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> wow, wish that I had been that lucky...


WOW! Now I wish I hadn't seen it either.
EEK! 
I also wonder if this is what could be wrong with the kids in Cambodia. Seems like we have lots of unexplained "viruses".


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well bills I hope your right but I don't think so. They cleaned up the miami mauler in chem suits with breather masks. You don't do that for a drug user. Just a hot chemical or transmittable viral agent. We are in for a bumpy ride here!!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe I'm in denial or something, but I just don't want to believe this. I can't fathom the idea that this could be a virus. Viruses make the host sick, and possibly those they come in contact with, but viruses making you a cannibalistic monster with super-human strength? Sounds so far fetched. I'm not much of a sci-fi fan, so maybe I'm clueless. Blows my mind.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Was this what it was like before "War of the Worlds"?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not ANOTHER G.D ZOMBIE THREAD!

Ah well..it's caused by Nephilim possessing people that use certain chemicals that leave only the reptile part of the brain functioning.

BillS almost got it all.


----------

